# Renting and Reptiles



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

At the moment im looking for a new place to rent.

Today i went and had a look at 2 houses, the 2nd one was perfect! I Loved it, was nice and big .. then i mentioned to the real estate agent that i had a snake and a lizard and she started shaking her head and said no definately not!
I explained that they are kept in big enclosures and are very clean, but she just kept shaking her head.. i asked her why??? And she said that they smell. An outdoor pet will be ok, but not reptiles inside.
Arrgh!

She told me to submit an application anyway and see what they say...but sheesh!! No-one wants ppl to have pets these days.. how the hell am i supposed to find a house!
I cant just say no i have no pets, because when they do inspections... you cant miss the enclosures lol

I was quite annoyed, because this lady was soo nice showing me the house, then all of a sudden she changed when i said i had reptiles =/

My babies dont smell!!!! If they poo its cleaned instantly (well, as soon as i spot it) newspaper is always changed regularly.. ugggh. im soo frustrated!

Im submitting application anyway, i will get a big fat no... but ill give it a go.

Just needed to vent! Thanks


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

MzSel said:


> At the moment im looking for a new place to rent.
> 
> Today i went and had a look at 2 houses, the 2nd one was perfect! I Loved it, was nice and big .. then i mentioned to the real estate agent that i had a snake and a lizard and she started shaking her head and said no definately not!
> I explained that they are kept in big enclosures and are very clean, but she just kept shaking her head.. i asked her why??? And she said that they smell. An outdoor pet will be ok, but not reptiles inside.
> ...


 
Dont tell them you have pets!!!

When they do an inspection just before they come put blankets over the enclosures and turn them of for that 20 or 30 mins.

They are not allowed to touch your property or ask whats under the blankets.

I know many people who rent and dont tell the agents or what they have.

In Victoria as the act does not cover animals there not illegal to have in your rented property despite what your lease says.

I dont know about NSW.

Either way worst case they find out what are they gonna say ?

Take them to the tribunal and say if there is any damage done to the house by my animals ill pay the cost the tribunal can make an order and there you go they cant whinge.


----------



## jessb (Dec 11, 2008)

I actually posted something on this ages ago and the general consensus was that reptiles are treated like fish - you don't even have to mention them in your application as they are in a secured enclosure, never allowed out in the house (*ahem*) and don't do anything like shed hair, scratch furniture or dig up the garden. Really, they are an ideal pet from a landlord's perspective. 

Our last landlady was fascinated by them, and we didn't heard a peep from this one when we applied. The dog was a much bigger sticking point.


----------



## Australis (Dec 11, 2008)

Ive had hassle with renting with reptiles..if you don't have too many
you can hide them during inspections.
The biggest drag for me is renting and breeding rodents.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 11, 2008)

good luck sel!


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

I only have 2, i have woodies aswell which smell. but i didnt tell her i had the woodies.

I Just didnt understand her reason for not having reptiles in the house!
I totally agree Jessb..i would have thought reptiles would be a great pet for a tenant to keep. If i knew she was going to make such a fuss over it i wouldnt have said anything... im not allowed pets where i am now, they dont know i have reptiles here..really didnt think it was a big deal !


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 11, 2008)

i didnt tell my landlord i had anything when i moved in. then when i had my first inspection and he came accross all them, i just said i acquired them since i have been here.
He loved the snake, frogs and both my ackies, we sat there chatting about them for ages lol.
im not supposed to have pets either, but we just got a burmese kitten, when i have inspections ill just give the cat to someone to look after for half hour or so, the only pets that make a big difference i think are dogs, because they generally tear the place up.


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

What do you expect from a ignorant agent most who have done a 4 week course in real estate and most think they know it all.

Estate agents really annoy me they are the most ignorant , arrogant, uneducated people in any profession.

Dont tell any agent and you will be fine.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 11, 2008)

legally they cant reject reptiles (look it up under the renters leagal guide) no furntiure can be rejected under a rental agreement and a reptile enclosure is... you guessed it furniture what you put in them is you business. and they cannot reject it. the only animals they can reject are those in a cage birds rats ferrets and the like as well as cats and dogs so basically mammals. thats how it works in vic anyway dont know about other states.

and this woman has obviously never kept or been near a snake they dont stink at all... thier poo does  but they dont


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 11, 2008)

MzSel said:


> I only have 2, i have woodies aswell which smell. but i didnt tell her i had the woodies.
> 
> I Just didnt understand her reason for not having reptiles in the house!
> I totally agree Jessb..i would have thought reptiles would be a great pet for a tenant to keep. If i knew she was going to make such a fuss over it i wouldnt have said anything... im not allowed pets where i am now, they dont know i have reptiles here..really didnt think it was a big deal !


 

They're reptiles! Not exactly everyone's idea of a pet. They are spawn of the devil. There reaction is to be expected.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never had any drama's renting with reptiles, thats in 7 rentals too. I've just bought so the garage is getting a conversion


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually, i didnt expect it!
They dont wander the house leaving fur around, they dont have a litter tray full of poo... lol

When the enclosures are cleaned out every 2 days they CANT SMELL!! 

BTW i forgot to add, the estate agent told me she wanted PHOTOS of the enclosures and how big they were.
Pretty silly i think

I realllyy want the house though, but im not giving pics lol


----------



## snakelvr (Dec 11, 2008)

I rent and have a dog and reptiles. The landlord doesn't care (tha'ts if she even knows) and the rental inspectors have all been fine with it, if not rather curious, asking lots of questions with one even wanting to look at them and hold!! I didn't have any pets when we moved in. I first applied for a dog which was granted, then I got the snakes without even asking. When they found out they didn't bat an eyelid. Reptiles are kept in enclosures - like fish are - so are clean and do not damage property. (I've never heard of a goldfish destroying a house yet). You may wish to omit that you like to let them come out and explore until they soften up to the idea a bit. Like the others have mentioned, inspectors cannot touch your property, what they cannot see will not hurt them. I think you will find she may actually have a fear of reptiles and was saying that hoping to put you off so that she wouldn't have to 'deal' with them come inspection time. If you like check with the Tenancy Agreement people so you know your rights. Best of luck & keep us posted. Reptiles Rule!!!!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 11, 2008)

If they state no pets and you are found with a reptile in a cage without permission all i can say is good luck.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 11, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> Dont tell them you have pets!!!
> 
> When they do an inspection just before they come put blankets over the enclosures and turn them of for that 20 or 30 mins.
> 
> ...




Thats what I did for years. 
Didn't have any problems.


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> If they state no pets and you are found with a reptile in a cage without permission all i can say is good luck.


 
No luck needed, i know people have been caught and they said you better get rid of the pets the tenant said ill take you tribunal and they backed down.

As you are paying for the use of the house your entitled quiet enjoyment.

The only avenue they have is damage and if you offer or get an order saying in the event of damage your prepared to pay they have nothing.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 11, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> No luck needed, i know people have been caught and they said you better get rid of the pets the tenant said ill take you tribunal and they backed down.
> 
> As you are paying for the use of the house your entitled quiet enjoyment.
> 
> The only avenue they have is damage and if you offer or get an order saying in the event of damage your prepared to pay they have nothing.


I have no idea where you pull your info from but as an owner of rental properties you would be out on your ****. Sorry but if the contract *you signed* says "no pets" you are stuffed, so get a lawyer because you'll need it.


----------



## baxtor (Dec 11, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> No luck needed, i know people have been caught and they said you better get rid of the pets the tenant said ill take you tribunal and they backed down.
> 
> As you are paying for the use of the house your entitled quiet enjoyment.
> 
> The only avenue they have is damage and if you offer or get an order saying in the event of damage your prepared to pay they have nothing.


 
this post and your earlier post show a total lack of respect for the wishes of the property owner. I wonder how you would react were the roles reversed. If you don't like the rules don't play the game.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Dec 11, 2008)

Most leases state...."No Domestic Pets". Reptiles are not classed as domestic...end of story! 

Totally agree with what horserule said.

All the best MzSell, I hope you get it, but if not...next time tell them nothing!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Dec 11, 2008)

...Just be upfront. If they don't want to accept pets then take it on the chin. The owners spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on their rental properties. The least you can do is respect their wishes.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a rental inspection last thursday. I spoke to the real estate man for about an hour about my herps! He is now going to buy a bluie for his son 

Reptiles are like furniture, no mess, no smell !!!


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 11, 2008)

sitapythons said:


> Most leases state...."No Domestic Pets". Reptiles are not classed as domestic...end of story!
> 
> Totally agree with what horserule said.
> 
> All the best MzSell, I hope you get it, but if not...next time tell them nothing!


No domestic pets?? No it is just plain old "no pets", and any animal kept for companionship or amusement fits this category. If you want to argue that you'd better get out a big fat wallet or purse


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

In Victoria all leases and rental agreements are governed by the Residential Tenancies Act 1997.

This act supersedes any lease.

All conditions of a lease must comply with the Residential Tenancies Act 1997 as this act in makes no mention of pets the any clause that is added in a Victorian lease is non binding.

Now before some of you start saying your side i can tell you i had an issue with this once many years ago in a property i once rented. I took the landlords to the tribunal and i WON.

As long as you dont cause any damage to the property and if you do cause damage you cover it the landlord has no grounds to stand on.

The landlords personal views are irrelevant, If you want to rent your property out then expect people to keep pets. If you dont want pets dont rent your property out its that simple. 


Now i dont know about other states i only know about Victoria.


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 11, 2008)

baxtor said:


> this post and your earlier post show a total lack of respect for the wishes of the property owner. I wonder how you would react were the roles reversed. If you don't like the rules don't play the game.


 

Sorry but i think the property owner is showing a lack of respect for the renter not allowing them to rent the property.

As they rent it they are entitled by law to enjoy it that includes owning pets.

If you own rental propertys and dont want pets dont rent them.


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 11, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> What state are you in ?


In NSW but It doesn't matter, without permission you are breaking a contract. Google away


----------



## snakes4me2 (Dec 11, 2008)

As far as i know (as told by a few real estate agents) is that reptiles are in the same class as fish. They dont poo everywhere or dig up the yard so there is no issue


----------



## Australis (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm definately guilty of keeping reptiles and other animals in rentals 
ive signed off for "pet free" leases... occasionally i would be caught
out .. but nothing ever came of it (usually more concerned about rats).
Although i imagine they could very easily evict me and retain my bond
over the breach of contract.

Horsesrule, you sound like the renter from hell.. IMO


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Dec 11, 2008)

just dont tell them i never have and when they do an inspection put a sheet or curtain over the enclosuer they will never know!


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Dec 11, 2008)

and kids smell and make more mess than snakes do anyway....lol


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Dec 11, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> No again, they can live as they want, but they have to live under the owners rules. How would you like it if you spent all this money on a house and then had someone come in and "lived how the wanted" and destroyed the place.


 

Sorry, but how does an enclosed reptile distroy a house, unit, townhouse, shed or even a tent for that matter?


----------



## Dan19 (Dec 11, 2008)

sitapythons said:


> Sorry, but how does an enclosed reptile distroy a house, unit, townhouse, shed or even a tent for that matter?


 
I wasn't talking about a enclosure then. I was saying rules are rules, whether you like them or not.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Dec 11, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> I wasn't talking about a enclosure then. I was saying rules are rules, whether you like them or not.


 

If your gonna state something Dan, you have to back it up with proof!


----------



## Dan19 (Dec 11, 2008)

sitapythons said:


> If your gonna state something Dan, you have to back it up with proof!


 
What proof would you like? Do you think the renting world is all perfect and they get along happily and share lollypops?


----------



## driftr (Dec 11, 2008)

i wouldnt tell them.
we rented in sydney before we moved up here and we had a dog. the house was strictly no pets but everytime they did an inspection i hid his house and took him for a walk 

didnt hurt the property in any way.


----------



## Chyka (Dec 11, 2008)

I usually tell them in the simplest of terms, instead of saying snake and lizards i write reptiles, they see them in the first inspection. 

I may be way off the mark here, but doesnt a contract signed by two seperate parties become a legal document? Therefore becoming a law between the people involved? 

One more, since it says no pets and you have them, because its not LAW, wouldnt that work the other way where on a 6 month lease, they can kick you out on your butt? Just curious because theyre both on the agreement you sign, and if you can sign it and not obey it, why should they?


----------



## voodoo (Dec 11, 2008)

I rented a 2 bedroom unit for 4 years. I was lucky the owner was a 75yr old chinese dude, And knew nothing about reptiles, He gave me permission to keep them as long as they didnt disturb the other tenants. At one stage I had 30 snakes inc 18 elapids.
The snake room was always locked and the property manager never asked to go in and inspect.

I reckon dont tell them, just keep your cages locked. And on inspection days just place a poster or curtain to cover the enclosure.

goodluck
Dee


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah i told the real estate that i had herps, i assured them that they are all locked in there enclosures and cant get out

the land lord was quite excited about it all.


----------



## jessb (Dec 11, 2008)

I have only kept snakes without specifically requesting permission once I had received the OK to have a dog. Once landlords approve a boisterous Lab, a couple of pythons seem pretty tame!


----------



## Danni (Dec 11, 2008)

i personally wouldnt say anything... and when an inspection comes up say you are babysitting for a few weeks as the owners have gone interstae... THEN later on explain that you have inherited the reptiles as the owners have decided to stay ("where ever it is they went to") and dont want to transport their pets??
just a thought?
Danni


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Woah..:shock:

My head is spinning from reading all that. I cant believe there is a massive argument going on here..lol


> I fully understand owners not wanting dogs, cats and birds in their house pooing all over their lawn (dogs) and cats (and "inside" small crappy yappy dogs) tearing up the furniture inside and birds flinging their seeds all over the place and pooing everywhere they land (if allowed to roam the house freely, but I don't see a problem with "tanked" animals i.e. fish, snakes, lizards (not drunk-off-their-faces animals haha sorry)...
> 
> And in the case of "tanked" animals and a "no pets" policy, then the tennant should ask for an exception and explain that they make no noise, no mess or anything and that they are securely kept in an inescapable enclosure and if by some chance they cause excessive noise, mess and damage etc than the tennant should be happy to pay all costs associated (cos we all know there wont be, but it shows that you are willing to cover it anyways). And if they are still not budging, then ask for a trial to prove to them...



Ishah, for the first time ever you are making good sense  I agree with that totally

Its all very weird, in the property listing online, which i just double checked... it says NO PETS. 
Ive looked at alot of houses online and dont remember what they all say about pets, i wanted to be honest and let them know i have reptiles and i dont want to have to hide them everytime i have an inspection ...now back to the "NO PETS" thing.. the lady said an "outside" pet would probably be ok but not snakes and lizards.
I really think she was making it all up as she went along..now i think about it more, she showed me 2 houses and was acting like they were HER houses. 

Back to what Ishah was saying... i tried to explain to this lady..and she didnt want to know really. She said, she has seen tenants with reptiles and after they leave, the house stinks but the tenants cant notice the smells. I think thats crap..
I have written on the application what pets i have, how big their enclosures are and i mentioned that they are cleaned regularly. Not much else i can do really, seems the estate agent is totally against it. Not sure who has the final say but ill have to wait n see i guess. If they say no to my animals, then so be it. I
t just sucks, she was sooo into me renting the house..then it all went downhill fast lol 



This thread was VERY interesting untill you all started arguing!!! 8 pages!!! lol


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 11, 2008)

um um um well I don't really know what to say - as everything I want to say would most likely get me in trouble I will just sit here with my mouth open and continue to be awestruck.
It makes a few things very clear hmmm
As for the original post - some times people can be hard to understand, I was lucky that the real estate agent I had was okay about the snakes and even put in a good word with the unit I was applying for so good luck


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Bundy Zigg and Bundybear (OMG FREAKKY)

The more i think about it, the more i think its the real estate lady and not the owner. She was even telling me how she was trying to push the owner into putting in a new kitchen, but she couldnt afford to

Horserule, i dont want this thread closed just yet..can u please step away from the keyboard ? lol


----------



## Kersten (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh....my....god. What a joke. Seriously, what a complete and utter freakin' joke.

Mz Sel, it sucks doesn't it? First you get screwed by an idiot real estate agent and now you can't even discuss it reasonably in one of the few places you would think you could. I've not had too many issues with real estate agents as far as the herps go, and it's a non issue now anyway as we now own a house. But they've caused me enough grief for other reasons in the past for me to understand what a pain it can be lol. Good luck with the hunt, keep plugging on and just try to explain the reasons herps are less of an issue than cats or dogs are in words of two syllables or less


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Ishah 

I have the same problem kinda, and im very fussy.. i want a Nice looking house, has to be 3 bedrooms and no more than $300. Very hard to find nice houses these days.. i looked at one yesterday and omg..it was sooo dirty inside.
I didnt know about the no pets, strictly no pets thing..i will remember that! May have to try speak to the owner, by the looks of it the real estate is taking over
I guess there will be other houses, but i dont want to wait too long, my house is being sold soon and i dont want people going through the house while im living in it!


----------



## jessb (Dec 11, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Thanks Ishah
> 
> I have the same problem kinda, and im very fussy.. i want a Nice looking house, has to be 3 bedrooms and no more than $300. Very hard to find nice houses these days.. i looked at one yesterday and omg..it was sooo dirty inside.
> I didnt know about the no pets, strictly no pets thing..i will remember that! May have to try speak to the owner, by the looks of it the real estate is taking over
> I guess there will be other houses, but i dont want to wait too long, my house is being sold soon and i dont want people going through the house while im living in it!


 
If you can, get written references from previous landlords who have been OK with your pets. It sometimes helps.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Dec 11, 2008)

im actually moving into a rental tomorrow, didnt tell them nothing:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Jessb- I have never had pets anywhere else

Ive lived here for about 3 1/2 years and only got my reptiles this year, i dont think the real estate know about them yet


----------



## cooper123 (Dec 11, 2008)

my dad owns 7 rental houses and after seeing people getting drages out of the houses by cops and all the partys at the houses i think he would rather some one have a couple of reptiles than the usual derows in the houses.
if the landlord does not accept you he is just losing money if no one else wants the house.
PM me if u wanna move to port stephens lol


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha Ishah, ive been using real estate.com! Its awesome

I need 3 bedders, one for me two for my other 2 "animals" hehehe nah, my 2 kids who make a hell of alot more mess than 2 reptiles!
Id love to get a puppy one day too!!!! Better not push my luck tho .. lol


----------



## Sel (Dec 11, 2008)

cooper123 said:


> my dad owns 7 rental houses and after seeing people getting drages out of the houses by cops and all the partys at the houses i think he would rather some one have a couple of reptiles than the usual derows in the houses.
> if the landlord does not accept you he is just losing money if no one else wants the house.
> PM me if u wanna move to port stephens lol



OH! Would be nice.. but i dont realllyyyy want to move lol I have a good job here, and love it too much but thanks 
Your dad should buy a house on the coast and i will rent it !!!  LOL


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 11, 2008)

Do what I did, don't tell them!!!
Since I have been in this house, they have inspected it twice, both times ignoring the enclosures lol.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 12, 2008)

When I was renting, I asked my landlord if I could have a fish tank (with no intention of getting one), which SHE was fine with.
When i bought my first python, she didnt even look in it, she must have assumed it was a fish tank.

As long as the house is looked after, most wouldnt care.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok... Now I get two bob before the Mods shut this down.... I used to own my 'dream house' in Nth Qld, but I had to go elsewhere for a year. I asked the Real Estate Agent to have it 'No Pets'... They told me I couldn't- that was discrimination... So they allowed a Tenant with dogs- I moved back in to FLEAS!!!! Scratched furniture and a MASSIVE hole in my upstairs deck... But I couldn't evict them.

The Tenants prior to that were 'ahem' Indigenous... I had seen enough in that town and had said HECK NO!!!!... But again I was told that I couldn't say no, as it was discrimination... I was actually present for an inspection... after almost 3 months of no rent... The house was TRASHED!!!! And no I could not have them evicted!!! I soon sold it after those two experiences, as I was very upset that as a "LANDLORD" I had NO rights- ALL rights apparently are with the Tenant.

Then as a Tenant- I was very clean, looked after the property.... The Landlord had no beef with my animals (Irish Wolfhounds... Can't hide them... WAY TOO BIG!!), but at first said they were willing to trial them- I guess because of the size.

I can agree with some of the things Horserules says, HOWEVER the laws seem to favour the Tenants in this day & age. I would be honest & up front, but also I would ask for a meeting with the owner. I KNOW that CAN be done, because one of my 'tenants' asked for the meeting and PROMISED me they loved my home and would treat it well... The rest is HISTORY as they say.

Good luck to you both. Why can't those who want to have a slanging match... I have NOT mentioned ANY names... do it else where. Go have a group session on Msn or Yahoo or whatever. Leave the threads alone. When one person attacks the other WILL defend themselves... and then you end up with this type of thread.

Kind of reminds me of my two oldest children.... I know I have threatened to tie them together for the day to see if they will get along finally.... Who has some rope??


----------



## Rocky (Dec 12, 2008)

I have also had problems, I am looking for a place at the moment to move out with a mate, we found two decently priced places, and both of them said no to pets. One of them said no because my friend was a smoker. Even if she smokes outside.



Hooglabah said:


> legally they cant reject reptiles (look it up under the renters leagal guide) no furntiure can be rejected under a rental agreement and a reptile enclosure is... you guessed it furniture what you put in them is you business. and they cannot reject it. the only animals they can reject are those in a cage birds rats ferrets and the like as well as cats and dogs so basically mammals. thats how it works in vic anyway dont know about other states.
> 
> and this woman has obviously never kept or been near a snake they dont stink at all... thier poo does  but they dont


 I thought if it is their house they can choose what they want? Can't they? I have no idea.


----------



## Viaaf (Dec 12, 2008)

*Rights?*

Pretty disheartening that people like this pop up so often. Since someone has worked hard and tried to use their money wisely they owe you a living? Do people still listen to the Crass?
If I move over there and squat in the shed in Horserhit's back yard will she pay to have the rest of my things shipped over? Since I need a good bit of space, won't she find other lodging so I can live in comfort in her house?
I do realize that is not her argument. She is talking about what is legal, not about right and wrong. Since pedestrians have the right of way do you step into a busy street without looking? Do you get in someone's face, screaming at them and telling them off, then press charges if you get punched? If the law is on your side then you've done the right thing. There is no room in life for common sense, having respect for others, or having pride in doing things right. Oh no, don't try to bog us down with those outmoded concepts, just tell it to the judge!
That said, I'm on the don't tell side of the story. I usually think of it as discretion is the better part of valor. I'm renting a house right now. The landlord knows I have two parrots and two cats. I didn't mention the room full of snakes, 80+ of them. If they come over for something I put the cats in the snake room, have the sign on the door "Please don't open or my cats will dart outside!" Should they find out about the snakes I'll ask them to look at the room and how I keep them. Is it dirty? Is it harming the property? Hopefully they will consider that part of it and decide it's alright, but be careful. However, if they say they didn't agree to snakes so they have to go, well, I believe they have that right.


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think that we're lucky with our real estate, they've never seemed to have a problem with us having reptiles. When we moved into this house I don't think that we put on the application that we have 11 snakes. However, when the owner come to the house for an inspection she was interested in the snakes and wanted to have a look at every enclosure and for us to get one out. She didn't seem bothered about them at all.

I guess that you could fill out an application and not mention the snakes, as reptiles aren't exactly pets. Plus if you want to get technical we don't own them, EPA does and we're just carers of the reptiles (If I remember correctly from what I read)

Good luck in your search for a new house!


----------



## Sel (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Chris89 

Its too late to not tell them..lol I already told her i have reptiles.
I figured, IF i get alot of trouble from real estates from my pets, then i will stop telling them. I would rather they know, but i need a house and cant wait forever!


----------



## gar1 (Dec 12, 2008)

When we first applied for the house we are in nearly 5 years ago we had a dog and ofered to pay a dog bond. The landlord loved the idea and when it was time to get our 1st snake, We asked permission of the owner. The only thing she told us was if you get a snake i wont be coming around. We now have 2 snakes a blue tounge and 2 gippy water dragons, When the estate agent comes around for the inspection they are happy to come so they can have a look, my advice would be is to be honest. Take some photos and show them, even print of some care sheets on what reptiles you have. The more postive info you have the better your chances.


----------



## Emzie (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't tell them and as jessb said they are like fish 

Personally I think the pets thing refers to dogs and cats, things like rabbit ginnie pigs birds ect I wouldn’t even bother putting down

My old place I didn’t even put down I had a dog, the renting in Sydney is so bad when there are 20 people applying for a house and you already have being young and no rental history against you, you don’t want to be adding you have dogs. we never had an inspection anyway, but later we found out the owner lived across the road lol but he didn’t have a problem with the dog

But if they ever do have a problem just tell them you brought it after you rented there, that way you weren’t lying on your application


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 12, 2008)

I just told my landlord that I work with reptiles. I then asked them if I could keep some of them at my house occasionally because it would be a lot less of a hassle going in to work when I didn't really need to. They said it was fine as long as I gave them a warning when they did the inspection because they thought that they would be all over the place. I reassured them that they need to be proberly housed.

I think most land lords will be reasonable about it if you explain the way that the reptiles are kept.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 12, 2008)

My mother-in-law is a property manager for a certain real estate and according to her fish and reptiles do no fall under the no pets category as they are classed as furniture (and landlords cannot discriminate ove furniture). They are seen as never leaving their enclosures so therefore can not be of any damage to the premises, they do not shed hair so they cannot wreck carpet or infest with fleas, and they will not dig up the garden etc.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 12, 2008)

I always thought that land lords were less likely to allow fish because when you get drunk and fall over the fish tank it usually results in water damage.


----------



## Sel (Dec 12, 2008)

BrownHash said:


> I always thought that land lords were less likely to allow fish because when you get drunk and fall over the fish tank it usually results in water damage.



Lol Seriously... who does that ??

Mattsnake, thankyou for that info.
I will remember that and wont bother letting real estates know about my "pets"


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 13, 2008)

I am renting the place I am in now and never told the real estate that I had snakes when I applied for the unit. When they property manager came around to do the inspection I never bothered covering up the enclosures, it was a warm day and the sankes where very active. The inspection was done in less the 60 seconds, they where in and out in a flash. Had many diferent property managers now and the inspection never lasts any more then a minute.
The landlord comes down ocasionally to do some yard work, I invited him and his wife in for a coffee and they were facinated with the snakes, even asked if they could handle a few of them.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 13, 2008)

Doesn't the government who controls our licenses see them as "possessions" anyway? 

They are not "pets" in the eyes of the government but still wild animals. 

I think i heard that somewhere but i would fact check before using that as a reason


----------



## Schlumpe (Dec 13, 2008)

I am in a currently running battle with my Body Corp. The High Rise I live in will only allow small animals under 10kg fully grown. No probs there. It also states that you can have reptiles etc . . .

The problem is I must get them all micro-chipped and must wear a collar tag.

Baha, baha


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2008)

Schlumpe said:


> I am in a currently running battle with my Body Corp. The High Rise I live in will only allow small animals under 10kg fully grown. No probs there. It also states that you can have reptiles etc . . .
> 
> The problem is I must get them all micro-chipped and must wear a collar tag.
> 
> Baha, baha



:shock:


----------



## timpye1 (Dec 14, 2008)

bag the animals and put them in the wardrobe on inspection days.. empty the water bowls in the cages.. they cant knock you for having empty cages


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jan 2, 2009)

*renting and breeding reptiles*



Australis said:


> Ive had hassle with renting with reptiles..if you don't have too many
> you can hide them during inspections.
> The biggest drag for me is renting and breeding rodents.


 
Yeah, i been trying to find a shed to rent in north brisbane, as soon as I mention i want to keep breeding rodents, although they will be cleaned regularly, it is a flat out no.... The snakes aren't a problem for us, as we do hide them on inspection


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 2, 2009)

My friends who rent just say they are funiture. And they say thats fine!


----------



## emerald_taipan (Jan 3, 2009)

My landlord said I could keep snakes when i first moved in. I didn't have any then. The other day when he was over I just mentioned I was getting a snake now, is that alright?, and he said he will have to ask the new neighbor next door whose property he also owns. I thought why does it have to have anything to do with her. Im paying rent, you said I could, I was there first and her opinion on snakes will probably be irrational like most peoples, so why should any decision be based on that.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 3, 2009)

horsesrule said:


> Estate agents really annoy me they are the most ignorant , arrogant, uneducated people in any profession.




I find that offensive. My mum's a real estate agent, and she is not ignorant, arrogant nor uneducated. In fact, she was the one that told me to not tell _my_ real estate agent that I have reptiles. Then the first inspection came and she was fascinated by them.

Once again, you really know what you're talking about.


----------



## Tanzen (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always rented. The way I understand it is if it's in a tank, they can't touch it. Otherwise every single critter in a jar would have to be listed. The RTA can't differentiate between fish, crickets, hermit crabs, turtles, spiders,mealworms,tadpoles,caterpillers (any critter a child may catch in a bug catcher) or reptiles. Before I was aware of this I used to throw a cover over my herps...they are not allowed to lift a cover and go through your personal furniture. Bottom line is you don't have to disclose anything in a tank. Imagine the paperwork if they did...my rental application would be verrrrry long if I listed every critter I have.
Best of luck with finding a place !!


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by horsesrule
> Estate agents really annoy me they are the most ignorant , arrogant, uneducated people in any profession.



i hate internet know it all's and part time bush lawers more


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 3, 2009)

Emzie said:


> I wouldn't tell them and as jessb said they are like fish
> 
> Personally I think the pets thing refers to dogs and cats, things like rabbit ginnie pigs birds ect I wouldn’t even bother putting down
> 
> ...


 
EXACTLY!!! lol (exept I live in Perth) While I do like honesty, when it comes to renting and finding a house to live in I come first, and if that means not mentioning a snake or three or 80  then so be it... While I have had good reactions previously when looking at rentals and asking about my reptiles, the house I am currently renting didnt know anything about them (we were lucky enough to get it without mentioning them) until the agent came for the 1st inspection and she doesnt mind...

I also believe though, that if they do choose to evict you or me or anyone for having reptiles (which lets face it ARE PETS, regardless of smell etc) which they didnt know about, we should live/deal with it, and thats a risk I take... After all it is THEIR house that no doubt cost a fair bit of money, so ultimately its their decision... I just think its easier to get a house and explain the reptiles (pets) later, and hopefully, if the house is clean etc, they will not mind...

So thats what i recommend, dont tell them, your health and well being comes first and that includes having a suitable house to put a roof over your head.

Regards...
Ash


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 3, 2009)

either way, im lucky enough to be currently building a house, and it will have a dedicated Herp house (brick shed) out the back, already got the nod from the mrs!!! yeha


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 3, 2009)

Unless you are planning on turning an inground pool into a croc pond, I don't think it is much of a problem, however I would try to get a place that knows you keep "terrariums", (The term Terrariums will sometimes get you further along in a conversation.) I am lucky that I rent from my brother in law...


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 3, 2009)

emerald_taipan said:


> My landlord said I could keep snakes when i first moved in. I didn't have any then. The other day when he was over I just mentioned I was getting a snake now, is that alright?, and he said he will have to ask the new neighbor next door whose property he also owns. I thought why does it have to have anything to do with her. Im paying rent, you said I could, I was there first and her opinion on snakes will probably be irrational like most peoples, so why should any decision be based on that.


 

What a joke. 

Dont worry about it my friend. Your neighbour has no right to say what you can or cant have your landlord sounds like a complete moron.

Just get your snake and ignore what the landlord has to say about the neighbour.


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 3, 2009)

Keep the property in good condition, and clean.

They cant say anything.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 3, 2009)

It's up to the landlord's discretion. If the landlord decides absolutely no pets (after learning that you have pets), then you will have a certain amount of time to get rid of them. After that certain amount of time, another inspection will happen and if you still have those animals, then the landlord has every right to kick you out.

Have a look at these.

http://www.rta.qld.gov.au/eforms_list.cfm

17a may be of interest to you.


----------



## Forensick (Jan 3, 2009)

having a pet in breach of the lease will not get you evicted in victoria....
VCAT overturns such evictions,....

you will have your lease just end tho....


however 4 in 5 homes have pets.... 50% of homes are rented.... and 9 in 10 agents/landlords say no to all pets

so, quick maths say, in victoria, about 2million people have pets in breach of a lease
everyone i know rents, and i know of 1 house without pets

hell, my last landlord even told us its in the lease so they can slam a tenant for damages if they occur... a pet with permission can damage something, and it ~can~ be hard to recoup costs (agueably the LL accepted the risk)
but if there isnt a pet on the property with permission, and a dog damages something, then the LL can easily get back all costs


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 3, 2009)

Forensick said:


> having a pet in breach of the lease will not get you evicted in victoria....
> VCAT overturns such evictions,....
> 
> you will have your lease just end tho....
> ...


 

Your 100% right forensick.

As long as you look after the property in Victoria and keep it clean and dont damage it then the landlord has no grounds to really do anything.

Pets are not covered in the Act and the Act superseeds any lease.

If you have a pet and it damages the property then the landlord has a case for compensation but if the property is kept immaculate they have nothing.

I also know many people renting and all have pets.

2 million people is to many to kick out and VCAT wont do it soley because of landlords whinging.

I personally dont understand why a landlord would care if someone had pets or not. 

As long as the rent is paid on time and the property is looked after then thats all a landlord should want and care about.


----------



## Sel (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the helpful comments,
The house i looked at, i think has gone. I didnt put the APP in because i was going away then it was xmas.. and when i checked the website the house was no longer listed 

Next house, ill keep my mouth shut


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 3, 2009)

2 years ago when we rented we were aloud our cat and we gained a puppy whilst living there, and the land lord said along the lines "do what you like as long as the place isn't destroyed" so just ask the landlord/lady and ask them personaly.


Will


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry for a late reply, I recently had my Agent come for an inspection, the first one that I have been home for in over a year and had 2 enclosures, one with Beardies and the other with Fish, also some Stick Insects in another enclosure, nothing was said in any of the previous reports apart from a note about what I had, when I spoke to her she said, "you didn't have these when you moved in, you need to advise us before you get these pets". My argument is that they don't smell and they don't damage the place, however apparently she needs to know, and they never contacted me previously about it, even though she knew about them. She even noted down the enclosures in the report before I had anything in them, haha. Apparently I can have them and don't actually need an approval, but she needs to know before hand. Sounds like Real Estate BS to me, they need to have control over everything. I was under the impression that the only pets you needed to get approval for were Dogs and Cats and I guess anything that could cause damage. Funny that this is an issue but they aren't interested in doing anything about the possums and rats that are ruining the garage and damaging my Vintage MG.


----------



## horsesrule (Jan 6, 2009)

Notorious_Guf said:


> Sorry for a late reply, I recently had my Agent come for an inspection, the first one that I have been home for in over a year and had 2 enclosures, one with Beardies and the other with Fish, also some Stick Insects in another enclosure, nothing was said in any of the previous reports apart from a note about what I had, when I spoke to her she said, "you didn't have these when you moved in, you need to advise us before you get these pets". My argument is that they don't smell and they don't damage the place, however apparently she needs to know, and they never contacted me previously about it, even though she knew about them. She even noted down the enclosures in the report before I had anything in them, haha. Apparently I can have them and don't actually need an approval, but she needs to know before hand. Sounds like Real Estate BS to me, they need to have control over everything. I was under the impression that the only pets you needed to get approval for were Dogs and Cats and I guess anything that could cause damage. Funny that this is an issue but they aren't interested in doing anything about the possums and rats that are ruining the garage and damaging my Vintage MG.


 

Sorry to hear about your troubles.

You have just confirmed my point that most estate agents are *** holes.

Next time they do an inspection cover them up with blankets and turn them off. 

They have no right to ask to see under them its your property and they have no right to touch any of your property. 

They can only inspect the house itself not the contents.


If the agent attempts to touch any if your personal property make sure you tell her to stop. 

You can then apply for an order from the tribunal that states the landlord or the landlords agent are prohibited with interfering with your property.

Good luck.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 20, 2009)

The realestate etc came over, and I forgot I was holding the jungle when I answered the door

I got a scream from one woman and a WHAT IS THAT!!??? from someone else. Then my Mum was like "This is my daughter Jordan, shes a foster carer for reptiles, she doesn't actually keep any though". I just went along with it:lol: They bought it though, so this week we're moving into our new house! And soon the 2 pythons will just be "fostered" by me Hopefully by the time they come back my jungle is 7ft so I can just say that I'm fostering a fully grown snake.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (May 20, 2009)

i hide my snakes when they do inspections they have no idea i got snakes there


----------



## fidzy (May 20, 2009)

I wish my tenants had snakes, i would charge them a monthly figure and a hatchy if they dont want me to increase the price


----------



## redbellybite (May 20, 2009)

Australis said:


> Ive had hassle with renting with reptiles..if you don't have too many
> you can hide them during inspections.
> The biggest drag for me is renting and breeding rodents.


 YEP that was my biggest drama was the rodents ...to much hassle so I culled the lot and gave them to my snakes...but now that the property has changed hands ,(they dumped the agency due to the amount of complaints put in about him..)..the actual owners are involved not some drongo real estate agent suffering from "HITLERISMMMMM" I am gonna start breeding again .


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 20, 2009)

At the end of the day it is up to the landlord, not the property agent, whether you can keep pets or not. As a common coutesy I included them on my application when I recently applied for a rental property, just to save any aqwkwardness when they are spotted during a routine inspection.
They tried to charge me with a pet bond which I successfully refuted on legalities. A pet bond is held for the purpose of fumigation of a premises in the event of fleas or damage to urine soaked carpets etc. Not necessary for reptiles housed inside vivariums, and not even listed as a pet on the tenancy act (this is for WA though).
I had glowing references from the house I rented prior though, so that made it a lot easier too.
Sometimes a house just isn't meant to be, or a real estate agency for that matter. Plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 20, 2009)

On another note, I would NEVER sign a legally binding agreement that you would be held responsible for damages caused by your owning of reptiles. What if you had a faulty heat rock or thermostat that caused a house fire????? Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 20, 2009)

far as i'm concerned reptiles are as 'pet' like as fish, and no one mentions they have an aquarium when looking fro places,....

theyre caged and quiet, so they wont tear the place apart or disturb the neighbours,...


----------



## webcol (May 20, 2009)

not sure what the other posts said , but we had the same problem in the house were renting.
so what we did was type a letter explaining that the reptiles are very clean, easy maintaince, very secure in their locked enclosures and we told them we didnt breed mice, i also printed pictures of the tank and the frozen food.
also say reptiles a far cleaner then any pet you can get, definatly cleaner than cats dogs birds, fish etc


----------



## ivonavich (May 20, 2009)

I just a signed a lease for a place. I included the snakes in the application and the only question I got asked was whether they were on license.... The property manager can't wait for a inspection now so she can see them....


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 20, 2009)

Carpetcleaner said:


> On another note, I would NEVER sign a legally binding agreement that you would be held responsible for damages caused by your owning of reptiles. What if you had a faulty heat rock or thermostat that caused a house fire????? Ouch!!!!!!!


 
If it is legally wired and you have insurance what's the problem? No different to your fridge or toaster causing one.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (May 20, 2009)

I suppose if you have contents insurance, yes you have a point. I was just thinking about some of the earlier posts saying to sign an agreement stating that they would be personally liable if their owning reptiles caused any damage to the property.
If your heater or toaster caught on fire I don't think the owner would be pursuing you for damages, but if the fire were proven to be caused by a malfunction of a dodgey thermostat, even if wired up profesionally, and you had signed something stating you would be liable to any damages cause byt the ownership of the reptiles you could be up for some money. I have contents insurance, but how many tenants bother to take it out?


----------



## coz666 (May 20, 2009)

they arent your pets they are your hobby. a big difference............. well in words anyway.


----------



## KaaTom (May 20, 2009)

My landlords are awesome, I didnt have reptiles or any other pets other than horses when I moved here but since then I have added 23 reptiles 4 birds heaps of rodents etc and they are fine with it as long as they cause no damage to the property. Even having over 400 rodents they arent worried as I use rats bait in the shed where they are kept, as far as I see it if they get out and die cause they eat te bait then they should have stayed in their tubs


----------



## ravan (May 20, 2009)

yea our landlord/real estate dont care. sturdy had like 2 pythons when he moved in, and now we have like 30 snakes/lizards/monitors/rodents.... and sturdy keeps asking when the real estate lady's children are going to come over and have a look at them lol


----------

